# Hello everyone



## Fiona455 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi, im in a realationship for 4 years. I have trust issues, and im always in my head. Hoping to find good advice here.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!! Lots of good people here with good advice to give. :smile2:


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Fiona455 said:


> Hi, I'm in a relationship for 4 years. I have trust issues, and I'm always in my head. Hoping to find good advice here.


Welcome. More information, please.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Fiona455 said:


> Hi, im in a realationship for 4 years. I have trust issues, and im always in my head. Hoping to find good advice here.


Good morning, @Fiona455. 

I would suggest posting about your issues in the General Relationship forum on TAM.

You'll receive a lot of good advice.


----------

